# TIRED of my LANDSCAPES, OK BACK TO LINGERIE: NSFW*NSFW*HIDEFROM THEKIDS*NSFW



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2013)

I found Belle who was willing to follow any lead. I love finding new talent!




_POR6311-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr






_POR6312-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


Some self criticism. Her eyes are masked by her hair. Pretty much little to no make up and styling. I think given those two things she'd rock my world.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

DAMN! Are you sure you don't want an Apprentice Fluffer, and Body Oil Application Specialist? Seriously.. I would work cheap to "work" with her! You are a really lucky DOM (Dirty Old Man), you know that?  lol!

Awesome work, bro!


----------



## runnah (Jun 22, 2013)

Ummm yeah my male brain is over riding my creative brain.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll comment since the man brains are unable to function. lol

She's gorgeous.. they look nice, but the backdrop is distracting and I wish all those lines were straight.

Also, the heels in the shag make NO sense to me. And you can't see most of her heels anyway, soo yeah. Either hard floor or lose the heels IMO.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> I'll comment since the man brains are unable to function. lol
> 
> She's gorgeous.. they look nice, but the backdrop is distracting and I wish all those lines were straight.
> 
> Also, the heels in the shag make NO sense to me. And you can't see most of her heels anyway, soo yeah. Either hard floor or lose the heels IMO.



Straight lines would be too static... and the folding paper screen panel fits the Asian motif. That is fur.. not shag rug, and the heels are doing lovely things to her legs....


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> DAMN! Are you sure you don't want an Apprentice Fluffer, and Body Oil Application Specialist? Seriously.. I would work cheap to "work" with her! You are a really lucky DOM (Dirty Old Man), you know that?  lol!
> 
> Awesome work, bro!



i get the _Wardrobe Change Assistant_ position!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN! Are you sure you don't want an Apprentice Fluffer, and Body Oil Application Specialist? Seriously.. I would work cheap to "work" with her! You are a really lucky DOM (Dirty Old Man), you know that?  lol!
> ...



That's OK... cuz I will be applying  oil for hours, in between those quick wardrobe changes!   WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## runnah (Jun 22, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> .. they look nice.



I completely agree.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2013)

BONUS




_POR6255-Edit-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

:love:  

again.. DAMN!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2013)

One more for Charlie




_POR6336-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## amolitor (Jun 22, 2013)

I also spotted the heels in the fur right off, too. I guess I just like shoes. Also, why you shooting from a helicopter? You WANNA make her legs look short?

Lots to like here too, of course, and not just the hot little model. Nice little set, pleasing light and so on.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the lines are distracting too.  At least move her further away and/or wider aperture and blur them a lot more. Or bright background lights to wash out all the littler sticks in the middle a bit?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> I think the lines are distracting too.  At least move her further away and/or wider aperture and blur them a lot more. Or bright background lights to wash out all the littler sticks in the middle a bit?



WHO'S LOOKING AT THE FRIGGING LINES? lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Love her smile... nice to see that, instead of just the usual pouty / sexy look. I think smiles are way more sexy!


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 22, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > I think the lines are distracting too.  At least move her further away and/or wider aperture and blur them a lot more. Or bright background lights to wash out all the littler sticks in the middle a bit?
> ...



What Lines? All I see is curves


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments and critiques. She's asked me to manage her now...


----------



## SCraig (Jun 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> i get the _Wardrobe Change Assistant_ position!


Heck, I don't want to work!  How 'bout I just pay you to let me watch?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2013)

Great set Trever!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 23, 2013)

If you are in the SF Bay Area give me a shout, she's now booking at a low rate


----------



## JoeLeBean (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not too familiar with studio lighting but I really love your lighting here!
I agree with the lines I find them a bit distracting otherwise the model looks very confortable.

Great job guys!


----------



## baturn (Jun 23, 2013)

She's wearing heels???


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 23, 2013)

I vote for the pink top!


----------



## tevo (Jun 23, 2013)

My virgin eyes


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 23, 2013)

She looks too short. No heels on shag rug. I like the pink the best, because it is sexy and tasteful. The breast shots looks like all boobs. If that is what you are going for, that's great. If not, try to position her to balance her body. As always, you take awesome photos.


----------



## Dmariehill (Jun 24, 2013)

I think they're all nice shots.    But the shoes in the fur bugged me from the first look.  Yes, the heels are definitely doing nice things for her legs, but I think she would have looked sexier with the toes and high heels showing.   I just think the fur distracts too much in the first two shots.  However, I really like the fur in the one where she's crawling towards the camera.  I really like the personality that comes out in the pink shirt photo.  She looks like she's having fun there.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2013)

to be totally honest, I should have removed the rug when we got up off the floor...my bad lazy habits and you called it correctly. She's amazing, I have another for you since you all were so nice...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> to be totally honest, I should have removed the rug when we got up off the floor...my bad lazy habits and you called it correctly. She's amazing, I have another for you since you all were so nice...



Stolen.. 1 large print made... hung above my computer monitor... for... uh... INSPIRATION!     <j/k!>

Nice! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2013)

she is so awesome man, really a down to earth girl. Wait till you see the little cowgirl outfit we worked up


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> she is so awesome man, really a down to earth girl. Wait till you see the little cowgirl outfit we worked up



You are making me feel like a dirty old man!


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 26, 2013)

I love this one!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Love her smile... nice to see that, instead of just the usual pouty / sexy look. I think smiles are way more sexy!


I agree.  The first photo here looks much better (to me) than the outdoor ones you have of her, where she is doing the dead pan fashion look.  

The last one (on the first page) has some real hot spots (well, they all do...but I mean bright spots) on her skin, especially her face.  I noticed that on some of the other photos of her as well.  I know you mentioned that you like them bright...but I'm wondering if maybe she has rather reflective skin (maybe needs a bit more makeup) or maybe your monitor is a bit dark and you're adjusting them too bright.  Maybe it's just me (my monitor) but I think others have made this observation as well.  

Either way, great looking model and you've shot her well.


----------

